# Looking for Vanilla beans



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I buy from this seller on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-Grade-A-...085070?hash=item35f96f42ce:g:2~kAAMXQdGJR0eTe

Awesome beans. I last bought the Tahitian and the Madagascar ones and they are both great. 

Good luck


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar has a lot of them. Just saying!


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I use the grade B beans when infusing honey with them.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

www.brewandwinesupply.com

Good prices on most items, free shipping for $50

This is where I got my vanilla beans, good quality, they do add a nice flavor and aroma to mead.

Enquiring minds want to know; What are you making?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Swampsquash said:


> I use the grade B beans when infusing honey with them.


Sounds nice. I'm curious about the procedure you use and how long it takes for the honey to be infused.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

beesohappy said:


> Sounds nice. I'm curious about the procedure you use and how long it takes for the honey to be infused.



I normally take a gallon of honey and 10-15 beans or more depending on desired strength. I will cut the beans in half and scrape the seeds out with a paring knife. I do my best to get the vanilla caviar(seeds) mixed up real good. They sometimes clump. I will mix this into the honey and let it sit, for a while. 2-6 months or so, depending on how strong vanilla flavor you want. I try to stir and taste it frequently. When I'm happy with it, I call it done. I normally sell or give out as gifts.... Next I want to dabble with making creamed honey out of the vanilla honey.

I always try to use my lighter honeys, some of the dark summer stuff I have will overpower the vanilla flavoring.

After I'm finished I remove the beans and I always leave my old beans in a jar of sugar. Vanilla sugar is great on lots of stuff!

Good Luck!


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Swampsquash said:


> I normally take a gallon of honey and 10-15 beans or more depending on desired strength. I will cut the beans in half and scrape the seeds out with a paring knife. I do my best to get the vanilla caviar(seeds) mixed up real good. They sometimes clump. I will mix this into the honey and let it sit, for a while. 2-6 months or so, depending on how strong vanilla flavor you want. I try to stir and taste it frequently. When I'm happy with it, I call it done. I normally sell or give out as gifts.... Next I want to dabble with making creamed honey out of the vanilla honey.
> 
> I always try to use my lighter honeys, some of the dark summer stuff I have will overpower the vanilla flavoring.
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious! I made up some creamed honey last year using some clover honey from north Dakota that would work out perfect for this. 

Good luck!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Vance your mail box has overflowed!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks I did some housekeeping. If this is about vanilla beans. I recieved 25 little dried up things for $36'95 american yesterday and returned them to slowfoodgroup llc today. I felt i had been a mark. I have had great luck getting great beans in the past.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Vance if you have a Trader Joe's near you they have very good Madagascar beans. If not marshallscreekspices.com has good ones as well. I have bought from both. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx


----------

